# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  نقل مباشر "بطولة سيكافا :  المريخ السوداني (     )  البوليس الرواندي (   )

## عم نصرالدين

*جمعة مباركة 


بطولة سيكافا النسخة رقم 40 ـــــ 2014 رواندا 
المجموعة الثالثة


التاريخ السبت 9/8/2014

الملعب: أماهورو

المريخ السوداني                Vs                  البوليس الرواندي        


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا ينصر الزعيم فى اى مكان ةزمان
فى خبر عن التلفزة ولا بس بقينا على قناة جنوب افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد

همتك ياعم نصرالدين جيب لينا قناة سوبر سبورت لانها حتكون الملاذ الوحيد لرؤية مريخ السعد

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد في مباراته 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*منقوله وين والساعه كم؟
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم نصراً مؤزراً و اجعلها فاتحة خير
*

----------


## سامرين

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد فخر البلد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا عمو نصرالدين المره الفاتت جات سليمه
غلبنا الخرطوم الوطنى بى فرد قون واتصدرنا نحمد الله
عفارم عليك بس شد الهمه !! دى سيكافا القيافه !!
منتصرين باذن الله وليك الحلاوه يا عمو نصرالدين !!
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق لفخر البلد وزعيمها الاوحد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 230 (40 من الأعضاء و 190 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,أبو ريم,محمد طارق,مريخي للابد,المريخابي هيمو+,المريود,المكاجر,البركان الهادئ,الدلميت+,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق هبانى,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الشائب,ابن ادريس+,ابواسراء,ابوعبير,ايمن الطاهر,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,اسماعيل,تجـــانے+,habashi+,jafaros,Jimmy_Doe,mageedy62,Menefi,mohamme saif+,زاكي الدين الصادق,ستيفن وورغو,سيف الدين المقبول,شرقاوي,سكواهاسواها,red_yellow,sara saif,عم نصرالدين,علي سنجة,عادل الناصر,عبدالباقي عمر,عصام مبارك
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*مافي جديد
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*كيف انتهت نتيجة المباراة بعد
ان تقدم الرواندي ؟
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ليست مشكلة الهزيمة بهدف  وطالما البطولة التى يطلق عليها الأعلام انها ضعيفة فهي سوف تكون خير اعداد وتجريب لللاعبين بدل ما نجرب فى الدورى او الكاس ولسة المشوار طويل وعندنا مباريتين  وقد شاهنا فريقنا امام اهلى شندى والخرطوم وفزنا بالجلالة اذن نحن فى حوجة لمثل هذه التجارب القوية  ولا نستعجل او نقول لماذا لعب هذا ولم يلعب هذا فالتشكيلة تحتاج تجارب ياأخ الصادق وهؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم لو لم يلعبوا لطلع علينا غيرك ويقول لماذا لم  يلعبوا  نأمل الصبر ولا نستعجل النتائج  فالهلال خرج من الادوارالاولى لهذه البطولة خمسة مرات وكأنهم احرزوا القابها كلها ولا يهمهم ولسانهم طويل 
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*نسكت احسن
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

ليست مشكلة الهزيمة بهدف  وطالما البطولة التى يطلق عليها الأعلام انها ضعيفة فهي سوف تكون خير اعداد وتجريب لللاعبين بدل ما نجرب فى الدورى او الكاس ولسة المشوار طويل وعندنا مباريتين  وقد شاهنا فريقنا امام اهلى شندى والخرطوم وفزنا بالجلالة اذن نحن فى حوجة لمثل هذه التجارب القوية  ولا نستعجل او نقول لماذا لعب هذا ولم يلعب هذا فالتشكيلة تحتاج تجارب ياأخ الصادق وهؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم لو لم يلعبوا لطلع علينا غيرك ويقول لماذا لم  يلعبوا  نأمل الصبر ولا نستعجل النتائج  فالهلال خرج من الادوارالاولى لهذه البطولة خمسة مرات وكأنهم احرزوا القابها كلها ولا يهمهم ولسانهم طويل 



اصبت ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الليلة حزنا انشاء الله بكرة نفرح ***** 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

ليست مشكلة الهزيمة بهدف  وطالما البطولة التى يطلق عليها الأعلام انها ضعيفة فهي سوف تكون خير اعداد وتجريب لللاعبين بدل ما نجرب فى الدورى او الكاس ولسة المشوار طويل وعندنا مباريتين  وقد شاهنا فريقنا امام اهلى شندى والخرطوم وفزنا بالجلالة اذن نحن فى حوجة لمثل هذه التجارب القوية  ولا نستعجل او نقول لماذا لعب هذا ولم يلعب هذا فالتشكيلة تحتاج تجارب ياأخ الصادق وهؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم لو لم يلعبوا لطلع علينا غيرك ويقول لماذا لم  يلعبوا  نأمل الصبر ولا نستعجل النتائج  فالهلال خرج من الادوارالاولى لهذه البطولة خمسة مرات وكأنهم احرزوا القابها كلها ولا يهمهم ولسانهم طويل 



22222222222222222222222222222
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مستوانا تعبان،
والغريبة البوليس تعبان،،،،
                        	*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*المريخ خسران بهدف حتى نهاية الشوط الأول
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*عبد  المنعم انا  مالى  ما  عاجبك  ؟؟؟؟ ما  تابعنا  معاكم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يخسر أولى مبارياته بسيكافا 


خسر فريق الكرة بالنادى المريخ أولى مبارياته ضد فريق البوليس الرواندي فى دورة سيكافا المقامة بالعاصمة الرواندية كيجالى بنتيجة 1/ 0 سجله مهاجم فريق البوليس الرواندى من ضربة رأسية فى الدقيقة 17 من الشوط الأول.

http://www.almshaheer.com/article-1009453#
*

----------


## على الصغير

*برهان ومحسن حولا المريخ الى الرابطه كوستى ومريخ الفاشر 
اين المريخ 

*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*نرجو ونأمل من عشاق الزعيم ان لا يكون همهم مكايدة الصفراب فليكن همنا جميعا فريقنا واعداده 
                                             ولكل من ينتقد اللاعبيين هل علينا ان نحكم على كل لاعب ونحن لم نشاهده لا فى تمرين ولا فى اعداد ولا نعرف احساسه ولا نعرف فكر مدربه وقد صارحكم الطاقم الفنى بأنه يسعى لاعداد فريقه ولا يسعى لبطولة (ما لكم كيف تحكمون )واذا اردنا فريقا قويا يجب الصبر على الفريق وقد طالبنا جميعا بالاحلال والابدال والآن من هنا تبدأ مسيرة الصبر على الفريق ولا تهمنا النتائج التى تضعنا على الطريق الصحيح 
والله المستعان
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

نرجو ونأمل من عشاق الزعيم ان لا يكون همهم مكايدة الصفراب فليكن همنا جميعا فريقنا واعداده 
                                             ولكل من ينتقد اللاعبيين هل علينا ان نحكم على كل لاعب ونحن لم نشاهده لا فى تمرين ولا فى اعداد ولا نعرف احساسه ولا نعرف فكر مدربه وقد صارحكم الطاقم الفنى بأنه يسعى لاعداد فريقه ولا يسعى لبطولة (ما لكم كيف تحكمون )واذا اردنا فريقا قويا يجب الصبر على الفريق وقد طالبنا جميعا بالاحلال والابدال والآن من هنا تبدأ مسيرة الصبر على الفريق ولا تهمنا النتائج التى تضعنا على الطريق الصحيح 
والله المستعان





كلام من دهب الحبيب سيف الدين المقبول 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

نرجو ونأمل من عشاق الزعيم ان لا يكون همهم مكايدة الصفراب فليكن همنا جميعا فريقنا واعداده                                              ولكل من ينتقد اللاعبيين هل علينا ان نحكم على كل لاعب ونحن لم نشاهده لا فى تمرين ولا فى اعداد ولا نعرف احساسه ولا نعرف فكر مدربه وقد صارحكم الطاقم الفنى بأنه يسعى لاعداد فريقه ولا يسعى لبطولة (ما لكم كيف تحكمون )واذا اردنا فريقا قويا يجب الصبر على الفريق وقد طالبنا جميعا بالاحلال والابدال والآن من هنا تبدأ مسيرة الصبر على الفريق ولا تهمنا النتائج التى تضعنا على الطريق الصحيح والله المستعان



كلام من دهب
                        	*

----------


## د.معتصم

*المشاركه في سيكافا ليست جيده في هذا التوقيت لضعف لياقه لاعبي المريخ.....بس بعد الفاس وقع في الراس نقول يارب تجيب العواقب سليمه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر صالح
					

عبد  المنعم انا  مالى  ما  عاجبك  ؟؟؟؟ ما  تابعنا  معاكم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
العفو يا حبيب يظهر انو الماوس زعلان منك
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ان شاء الله المريخ يتأهل عن المجموعة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

نرجو ونأمل من عشاق الزعيم ان لا يكون همهم مكايدة الصفراب فليكن همنا جميعا فريقنا واعداده 
                                             ولكل من ينتقد اللاعبيين هل علينا ان نحكم على كل لاعب ونحن لم نشاهده لا فى تمرين ولا فى اعداد ولا نعرف احساسه ولا نعرف فكر مدربه وقد صارحكم الطاقم الفنى بأنه يسعى لاعداد فريقه ولا يسعى لبطولة (ما لكم كيف تحكمون )واذا اردنا فريقا قويا يجب الصبر على الفريق وقد طالبنا جميعا بالاحلال والابدال والآن من هنا تبدأ مسيرة الصبر على الفريق ولا تهمنا النتائج التى تضعنا على الطريق الصحيح 
والله المستعان



تسلم يا حبيب ويسلم قلمك وفكرك فقد اتيتنا بالمفيد ولخصت الحال بالكلام الأكيد
*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*ما اى تفاصييل او لقطات او ملخص لمبارة اليوم عشان نشوف الحصل شنو؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------

